# Do you like Stephen Heller?



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

He is like a more melodic version of Czerny. He wrote some interesting piano preludes and etudes but I find this sonatina in D major very charming especially with the rapid key changes at the start. I think from memory it goes D major, G minor, E flat major, B flat major, D major in about 8 bars.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I have to say that I do like Stephen Heller. His music has charm, nobility, and yes, it is highly melodic. It is not the deepest emotionally speaking as, say, Schumann or Chopin, but thankfully not as facile as, for instances, Mendelssohn or Sauer (instead, it is kind of closer to perhaps Goldmark and Fuchs, maybe Faure). These albums are among my favorites:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Yes I do. I remember playing number 11 of his études mélodiques et progressives and number 3 of the op.47 studies for an exam. It was a sight reading exercise so my teacher used to cover up the titles so I wouldn't go and find it and memorise it. For a long time I thought that op.47 was Beethoven!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes, I do enjoy many of Heller's pieces. My students enjoy his music too - I've seen excellent results with pieces such as "L'Avalanche," which often help motivate students to think about musical storytelling and expression.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, thank God. I thought you said Stephen Miller.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

amfortas said:


> Oh, thank God. I thought you said Stephen Miller.


I did the same double take.

Oh God. What's happening to us?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I did the same double take.
> 
> Oh God. What's happening to us?


Getting older each day Mr Wood


----------

